# Another "I hate cops" website



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Sorry if someone has posted this site before. I know other threads have been started about these kinds of sites but I just stumbled on to it and thought I would pass it along. Its actually pretty funny. By reading some of the posts it looks like a bunch of 12 year old tough guys.
http://copssuck.net/


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

This kid must be local, because the Ofc. and Sgt. are from Plainville PD. Maybe we should forward the site to them....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Their parents must be soooo proud....


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

sites like that motivate me to work harder and harder. i heard a rumor that the website was based out of Worcester MA by a few Clark University students.....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Domain Name.......... copssuck.net
Creation Date........ 2001-01-05
Registration Date.... 2001-01-05
Expiry Date.......... 2007-01-05
Organisation Name.... Copssuck.net
Organisation Address. Washington St.
Organisation Address. 
Organisation Address. Chicago
Organisation Address. 02676
Organisation Address. IL
Organisation Address. UNITED STATES

Admin Name........... Eileen Dover
Admin Address........ Washington St.
Admin Address........ 
Admin Address........ Chicago
Admin Address........ 02676
Admin Address........ IL
Admin Address........ UNITED STATES
Admin Email.......... [email protected]
Admin Phone.......... 603-556-6564
Admin Fax............

Tech Name............ Eileen Dover
Tech Address......... Washington St.
Tech Address......... 
Tech Address......... Chicago
Tech Address......... 02676
Tech Address......... IL
Tech Address......... UNITED STATES
Tech Email........... [email protected]
Tech Phone........... 603-556-6564
Tech Fax............. 
Name Server.......... NS1.HOSTSAVE.COM
Name Server.......... NS2.HOSTSAVE.COM


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

Is that one about Lowell PD and police brutality still up? Considering what LPD has to put up w/, I commend there restraint on the streets.


----------



## rivercity (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks, Opie, already had it forwarded to me... I think the original webmaster was a female we had locked up a few times in town... A & B PO, etc... Lives in Maine now, still warrants out for her. She loved harassing a certain Wrentham Sgt. at one point on the copssuck old messageboard...


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

I wonder how much we increased the "hit" rate for this site by all going there to check it out. Does Eileen Dover now think she has the most popular site on the planet????


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

rivercity said:


> Thanks, Opie, already had it forwarded to me... I think the original webmaster was a female we had locked up a few times in town... A & B PO, etc... Lives in Maine now, still warrants out for her. She loved harassing a certain Wrentham Sgt. at one point on the copssuck old messageboard...


What a beauty! Just looking out!


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

websense said:


> *Your organization's Internet use policy restricts access to this web page at this time.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too bad, i always find those sites interesting


----------

